# Wooden Double Action Hinge



## Joshuah (Jan 10, 2011)

*Wooden Double Action Hinge*

A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.

Since there was quite a few questions on how I made it, I decided that I should probably make a tutorial, considering I learn so much from tutorials on here. The box had hinges that were only about 4 cm, but for this I am doing larger ones so my camera picks up the steps better.

This is what I will be building









SO since this is my first attempt at this….hang in there with me, this could be a fun ride.









I chose to use walnut and maple, partially because I have massive scrap piles and partially because I love the combination.









Make sure that you clap the wood down and that you are drilling square. A couple mm off and you are making firewood.









After drilling the holes, you will have to round it off so the hinge can move freely.



























Repeat these steps for the inside hinges.









Now measure the distance from the center of the hole to the end of the hinge. The center hinge needs to be just over double this length.









Ensure the length is long enough is imperative, if not the hinge will bind and not work.









Measure the width of your stock to split the area up into seven equal distances. (In all reality the distances do not all need to be exactly the same, for instance the inside hinges can be smaller.









Cut the inside hinges to width.









And round them off.









You can use a box jig (which would work better than just eying it like I did)









Clean with chisels, I was fairly luck the chisels I sharped the night before fit perfect.









Fit dowel, cut and sand smooth.










Finished! I hope you like it. Please leave any comments or criticism so I can get better at this blogging craze!


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good job on this tutorial. Very clear and easy to follow. I have some time now to try it on a box. One more thing I have to try!!


----------



## JohnMeeley (Jan 5, 2012)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


You've got the tutorial thing down. Well done, and thank you!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


Great job and pics….....


----------



## wannabenorm (Feb 1, 2012)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


thats a cool post im now thinking how i can use this in my next project


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


A great tutorial and I am glad to now know how to make those hinges that I admired so much on your ring box. Thanks for sharing this us, I will surely make some myself. This could also be great to share with the grandkids when we make something together again.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


I have to say, I like these quite a bit. I think they'd look better than brass hinges on many things. Thanks for sharing your tutorial with us


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


I like the way the long sides would fold flat with a hinge of this kind. Beautiful work.


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the tutorial. What size are the hinges on the wedding ring box? Are those the smallest you've made?


----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


Nice hinge, but not for sure what I would use it for at this point. Nice job on the tutorial.


----------



## Joshuah (Jan 10, 2011)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


*schuft* The hinges on the ring box are used with my smallest box joint jig which is the width of my table saw blade (1/8"). So the overall hinge is 3.5cm (1 3/8") wide.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


Hi Joshua.

First off, my compliments on your blogging. There are those among us who have been doing it far longer that would be hard pressed to do as well.

Second, a suggestion: rather than cutting the inserts square to length and then rounding them off, why not cut them about 5 to 10 degrees off of 90 and them round the long sides only? In this way, the box lid would open to between 10 and 20 degrees past vertical and the shape of the ends would keep the lid from going more than that angle. Sort of a "detent" to hold the lid up.

I know the original idea is to allow the lid to fold back on itself, but this would give you an alternative method where it makes more sense to the project. It's always nice to hav e choices, right?

Keep up the great work, both in wood and in word.

Paul'


----------



## Joshuah (Jan 10, 2011)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


BigTiny- Thank you for such nice comments and for your suggestion. If I understand your idea clear enough, that may actually work better than the current idea. One good thing about the original way is that it does open all the way, though this also can be a negative aspect, since most time we don't want boxes half laid out across the table. I think that I am going to have to go back into the shop tonight and tempt this new idea!! Thanks!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


Hi again Joshua.

You are more than welcome my friend. I always feel that if I see something that might improve a project, or something that might offer another option (like I did for yours), it's my duty to speak up. After all, I have learned so much here by reading blogs like this and looking at the excellent projects our brothers and sisters here have made, so I feel I owe it to the place to "do my part" however minor it might be.

I'm very happy you liked my idea. I look forward to seeing the "new and improved" version. (grin)

Paul
the little Canadian guy


----------



## ugoboy (Feb 3, 2010)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


just beautiful, thanks for posting


----------



## winniety (Feb 15, 2012)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


the steps is long and complex,great husband,thanks share with you project ,


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this article-this is one of the great things about LJ.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Joshuah said:


> *Wooden Double Action Hinge*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I posted a project of a wedding ring box I made for my wife. It actually received quite a few comments about how I made the hinges…which I guess we are calling double action hinges.
> 
> ...


*Joshua:*

That is really a COOL technique in making a "Double Action" hinge!

Nice procedure!

Thank you!


----------

